

How a $2.99 recipe app became a Top 2 Paid App in the App Store - TheAppGuy
https://medium.com/@andreaskam/how-a-2-99-recipe-app-became-a-top-2-paid-app-in-the-app-store-f7e83abbb40e

======
progressc
A fantastic idea with a great launch story.

